# 125 Hyd. Pump



## Cubfixer (Nov 23, 2010)

I've been trying find out the psi setting for an exteral pump on a cub cadet 125. Hard to find. Can someone help me. Thank You:


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

If you get me a picture of your pump I might be able to help. The 125 is a hydro to start with so I'm not finding anything for an external pump.


----------



## Cubfixer (Nov 23, 2010)

I don't picture, the pump mounts to the right side of the frame and is belt driven from the back of the engine.


----------



## CRussell (Nov 4, 2010)

The nr frame hyd pump uses 2 1/2 gallons a minute at 400 psi.


----------



## Cubfixer (Nov 23, 2010)

This is good information. my local ih dealers don't have this in their old manuals. THANK YOU


----------

